# John Deere 458



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought a new JD 458 baler 15 months ago. Have had numerous bearing failure. Now that it is out of warranty JD says its normal wear. Got about 6,000 bales on it. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

oldhayroller said:


> I bought a new JD 458 baler 15 months ago. Have had numerous bearing failure. Now that it is out of warranty JD says its normal wear. Got about 6,000 bales on it. Has anyone else had this problem?


They are lying.....unless ur baling dirtclods.....what are you baling?


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

Grass hay only. I have owned GEHL, New Holland, Vermeer. Never had this problems until bale count was in the teens.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Different bearings, not the same one(s) repeatedly?


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

Different bearings. First bearings were on the chain sprocket roller and the last one was rear belt roller. The bearings are all sealed bearings.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely should last into the teens....I'll check with my JD service manager and see what he says....go to greentractortalk and search that problem, we've had bearings to go out premature baling peanuts, but they are sandy and dirty....probably some of those "new" ROC vendors......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

oldhayroller said:


> I bought a new JD 458 baler 15 months ago. Have had numerous bearing failure. Now that it is out of warranty JD says its normal wear. Got about 6,000 bales on it. Has anyone else had this problem?


Did you buy it from the dealer or a individual.....was it left outside most of the time?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Some of these John Deere balers have problems from day one, sadly you're not the first person to have these problems


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

My first 568 had 4500 bales on the counter when I bought it. It had set outside on the lot for close to a year, very clean well cared for baler with no apparent problems. Through the first 1000 bales that year, I went through 5 different bearings. 2 idler bearings, 3 drive bearings. Only thing we could figure was the prolonged period sitting outside. Granted, they sit outside for most of the year for me anyway, but they get put to work quite often.

That was last spring when I bought it, the counter said it has 13,900 now.

Trey


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought it new from Dealer. The baler sits inside in the winter but outside in the summer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

oldhayroller said:


> I bought it new from Dealer. The baler sits inside in the winter but outside in the summer.


By chance have you power washed your baler?



Colby said:


> Some of these John Deere balers have problems from day one, sadly you're not the first person to have these problems


I guess I must be luckier than the baler purchasers you're referring to. .I've bought 5 new JD rd balers over the years and never experienced the brg failure you mention.


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

The Dealer power washed it to repair the bearings.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

oldhayroller said:


> The Dealer power washed it to repair the bearings.


Power washing a rd baler is not good for brg longevity


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

oldhayroller said:


> I bought it new from Dealer. The baler sits inside in the winter but outside in the summer.


It definitely would be better to keep it inside at all times....multiple rain events over the course of a summer will eventually cause bearing problems. It may take awhile but it will happen.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 458 that I bought new in 2008 and have 10,000 plus bales thru it. It sits outside in the summer when I'm doing custom work that is not close to home and pressure wash every fall. I had belt roll bearings go out but they are my fault as I do a lot of baleage with it and its not setup for it. They seem to be a good baler and would definitely buy another.


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Bought new from John Deere dealer a 458 baler. Keep it under cover. Clean it with compressor air hose after each use, and spray grease/lub all chains. Before each use grease every zerk. No problems.

Last summer during hay making my Uncle had a flat on my small tractor we were using to rake the field. Hurriedly, I took the tire to be fixed and rushed back. My neighbor places a 10 x 10 by 6 foot post by a back wheel to keep the tractor from moving while I changed the front tire. (Anyone see where this is going?). My uncle starts raking and I continue baling right until I baled the 10 x 10, which locked up my pto! What a sick feeling when you realize what happened, for we left the post in the windrow! The post was jammed into my beautiful 6 years old baler! After light taps with a 2 x 6 board and small sledge we got it loose! Very lucky! Only one feeder rod was slightly bent!

Lesson, I keep learning and reminding myself of...Go slow for safety of self, friends, and equipment!

Big sigh of relief, the baler worked perfectly the rest of the day!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The 458 is one of their best for sure.....safety is paramount around heavy equipment of any kind, we've all had some instance where it causes us to pause and think "why the hell did I do that?" The fact is we sometimes get to much going on in that cranium....I always check and recheck the tractor for park activation before dismounting and it's because of one of those previously mentioned moments....glad it worked out for you, next time u may not be so lucky! (Which is why I check for that P)

Mistakes are inevitable, we can only hope to mitigate them......


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like you better send it down the road for a different baler, here is a suggestion


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mntractoraddict said:


> Sounds like you better send it down the road for a different baler, here is a suggestion


Will it bale 10x10 posts?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Will it bale 10x10 posts?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Touche.

I will not be testing my yellow baler on that one. Hopefully.


----------

